# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Router Adsl2+ Annex A

## navigator0

Πωλούνται τα Adsl 2+ Router (Annex A) της φωτογραφίας, όλα μαζί ή μεμονωμένα.
Τα μοντέλα ειναι: Thomson TG782, Thomson TG784, Cellpipe 7130 και Baudtec TW263R4. 
Όλα είναι πλήρως λειτουργικά και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως βασικά router για τον χώρο σας, για πειραματισμούς κτλ. Παρέχονται με τον μετασχηματιστή τους.

----------

